# Next expat forum night out with some culture!



## BLM

Hello!

Is anyone interested in having our next expat forum night out at a Ramadan Iftar Tent for a Sohour meal???

A lot of the hotels are beginning to announce their Sohour set menu deals, this is one example:
Park Hyatt Dubai’s Ramadan promotions 2008 - Industry Press Releases

Everyone let me know if you're interested and I'll suggest some options


----------



## crazymazy1980

BLM said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is anyone interested in having our next expat forum night out at a Ramadan Iftar Tent for a Sohour meal???
> 
> A lot of the hotels are beginning to announce their Sohour set menu deals, this is one example:
> Park Hyatt Dubai’s Ramadan promotions 2008 - Industry Press Releases
> 
> Everyone let me know if you're interested and I'll suggest some options


I would definitely be up for that  I fly into Dubai on 14th September, is this going to be after that or am I going to just miss it and have to wait a whole month til the next one?

cue the music "allllllllll by myselfffffff!!! Don't wana be............"


----------



## BLM

Since you're the first person that's replied, we can certainly wait until you arrive 

Would one of the mods pretty please make this thread a sticky? thanks boss!


----------



## Maz25

BLM said:


> Since you're the first person that's replied, we can certainly wait until you arrive
> 
> Would one of the mods pretty please make this thread a sticky? thanks boss!


Goody! I arrive on the 30th August so you can count me in as well!!!


----------



## suritabix

count me in too! I arrive on the 26th August


----------



## Sam75

count me in - plus I'll bring a friend from work


----------



## wadiman

*Sounds good!*

BYO? Ok - just kidding ;-) Count me in!


----------



## Iron Horse

Can be counted as well. However, it would have to be after the 14th when I return. So good call B!


----------



## Mac

can you drink??


----------



## alli

"no alcohol will be served"

UH OH!!!

forum meetup without liquid courage!!!


----------



## katiepotato

Count me in - I have a short trip home but get back on the 14th too, and it's my birthday on the 11th so could make it a belated celebration?? May bring some friends, will confirm nearer the time


----------



## alli

sounds like a plan!!

count me in! not sure about trev tho, sept/oct is his busiest month with exhibitions and i think he'll be travelling around a bit!


----------



## qwert97

*Count me in.*

I am arriving in the last week of Aug/ 1st week of September. So count me in.
I would prefer something after 14th Sept so that I can settle in.


----------



## Longhorn

Count me in, I arrive on the 5th! YIKES!!!


----------



## James - UK

Hey I'm James (first post so go easy (-_-) ) 
I leave Newcastle on the 21st Sept to set up home in Dubai so I guess I'll miss this get together, but after reading the other (BarZar) posts I would love to chance join you guys for maybe the next outing?

Take care all, 
James


----------



## Mac

James - UK said:


> Hey I'm James (first post so go easy (-_-) )
> I leave Newcastle on the 21st Sept to set up home in Dubai so I guess I'll miss this get together, but after reading the other (BarZar) posts I would love to chance join you guys for maybe the next outing?
> 
> Take care all,
> James



Alright mate.

I came over from Cramlington a couple of weeks ago. There's loads of Geordies over here, you'll love it! 

Once you've posted a few times you'll be able to PM me. Feel free to do so.. If you ever fancy a beer, give me a shout. There are some top people on this forum. I met a couple from here the other week & just been round to theirs for a top notch roast dinner. Canny as f*ck! You'll not go wrong here!!


----------



## Pasanada

Damn!! Would have loved to have joined you guys!!!  

I'll be thinking of you all, have a great time!!


----------



## teinesamoa

*Yay*

woohoo, first expat night out. SOunds awesome, we're in  We may be bringing some visiting friends along, will that be alright?


----------



## Shinjuku

Its looking like it may be an Oct move for me, so fingers crossed i can join you guys for the next one.
Have fun!


----------



## James - UK

Mac said:


> Alright mate.
> 
> I came over from Cramlington a couple of weeks ago. There's loads of Geordies over here, you'll love it!
> 
> Once you've posted a few times you'll be able to PM me. Feel free to do so.. If you ever fancy a beer, give me a shout. There are some top people on this forum. I met a couple from here the other week & just been round to theirs for a top notch roast dinner. Canny as f*ck! You'll not go wrong here!!


Alreet Mac, Champion, sounds good to me! 
I should have my new contact detials on the 1st Sept, if I can rack up few more posts I'll get the PM to you. I see theres a few lads like fishing aswell, me included so Im sure we can arrange a session or two?

Where you living mac?

Looking forward to meeting many of you when I finally arrive,
5 weeks and counting!

Cheers
James


----------



## Mac

James - UK said:


> Where you living mac?



I'm living in Bur Dubai for the moment. Company Apartment. Will do me for the first few months I reckon. Plenty good (& reasonably priced) night spots in Bur Dubai. But you'll find awesome nightlife everywhere here in Dubai.




alli said:


> "no alcohol will be served"


----------



## James - UK

Hey Mac, ive been lucky enough to be shown around Dubai a couple of weeks back whilst there I managed to sample a few decent night spots, spot on however slighty different to the Bigg Market! lol! 

I will be put up in a serviced apartment in the Marina for a couple of months until I obtain my visa etc, during this time I will concentrate on getting an apartment sorted. Already viewed 7 at the marina and JBR, impressed with what I seen in most cases!!


----------



## katiepotato

woo hoo Geordies are taking over the forum  am loving seeing words like canny, alreet and champion pop up, although we might have to start translating soon!

Mac - don't think we met at the last night out so will have to make sure the Geordie contingent gets together at the next one

Good luck with the move James, hope to see you on one of the nights out when you get here


----------



## James - UK

Hey Katie, lol, thanks for the wishes! aye, I must admit, I was certainly suprised to the see the Geordie influence on this forum and I'll be happy to assist with Geordie-english translations if ever needed by none NE members - just wait til we have a pint together, thats a whole different story..... ha ha

Do the fellow Geordies ever get together to watch live games??

Just want to say thank you to all the mods and contributors to this forum, often the little information that people submit from a personnal account can ease allot worries that others are going thro! Thanks All, 
hope to see you soon!


----------



## Iron Horse

James - UK said:


> Do the fellow Geordies ever get together to watch live games??


20 September, Newcastle v West Ham. The Hammers have it this year and it should help to keep the Geordies in check a little.


----------



## Matt Capon

Hi all,

I will not be in Dubai for a couple of months, but am keen to have some contacts before I touch down. Would certinaly be keen to join the expat evenings and chat to anyone who provide any advice prior to my move.

Feel free to email me


----------



## Mac

Iron Horse said:


> 20 September, Newcastle v West Ham. The Hammers have it this year and it should help to keep the Geordies in check a little.


Not a chance my man! I'd wager...... 1 whole dirham on it too! 


Lol, you can't keep a geordie in check!!!!!!


----------



## macca_24

Wow its like a different language mods, I've seen where to look that term up, sticky, I can guess, all that aside I think you can count me in or maybe interested anyway


----------



## Mac

macca_24 said:


> Wow its like a different language mods, I've seen where to look that term up, sticky, I can guess, all that aside I think you can count me in or maybe interested anyway


Get yourself along Macca! They're all a decent bunch on here!


----------



## James - UK

Iron Horse said:


> 20 September, Newcastle v West Ham. The Hammers have it this year and it should help to keep the Geordies in check a little.



Ha ha, Iron Horse, its in the bag for the toon once again! Infact, my leaving party has been coordinated around this victory prior to me coming out to Dubai on the 21st Sept, of course with a big smile on display (-_-)!


----------



## Mac

James - UK said:


> I will be put up in a serviced apartment in the Marina for a couple of months until I obtain my visa etc, during this time I will concentrate on getting an apartment sorted. Already viewed 7 at the marina and JBR, impressed with what I seen in most cases!!


Aye I like the marina. Just for the view really. Was just talking about getting a place at JBR today actually. 

I still think it's more fun down in Bur Dubai though.... it's just like the Bronx though. 

Got a mate who lives up the marina... He loves it up there.


----------



## bubble_boy

MIght be a nice new experience.  Will have to talk to the wife.


----------



## James - UK

Aye, Ive a pal up in the marina myself and a pal that lives in the Fairmount and they both say that everything is moving up towards the marina, maybe thats why its allot more expensive than the other places!

JBR was nice, the apartments were very nice aswell, I even spotted a chippy down that way...... champion!


----------



## Longhorn

James - UK said:


> I even spotted a chippy down that way...... champion!


What is a Chippy? I am having a hard time with the english in Dubai, nothing like Texas english at all!


----------



## Pasanada

Longhorn said:


> What is a Chippy? I am having a hard time with the english in Dubai, nothing like Texas english at all!


It's English for a Fish & Chip (french fries only better!!) shop! LOL

It's normal in the UK for us Brits to enjoy this national dish on a Friday.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Longhorn said:


> What is a Chippy? I am having a hard time with the english in Dubai, nothing like Texas english at all!


Chippy  - 1. Place where one can buy traditional Fish and Chips. If up North these delicacies can be complimented by Gravy, Peas, and Curry Sauce. If daaaarn Saaaarf no such luck  2. Person who is employed in the Carpentry or Joinery profession

What is Texan English??? Does the Queen (God Bless Her!) know about it


----------



## Pasanada

crazymazy1980 said:


> Chippy  - 1. Place where one can buy traditional Fish and Chips. If up North these delicacies can be complimented by Gravy, Peas, and Curry Sauce. If daaaarn Saaaarf no such luck


Bloody cheek!!! We have gravy, peas and curry sauce in our "daaaaarn saaaarf" chippies!! We even have pie & mash with liquor, so there!  LOL


----------



## Longhorn

crazymazy1980 said:


> What is Texan English??? Does the Queen (God Bless Her!) know about it


Texan english ain't so different than Ya'll speak I reckon..I think the Queen would have a cow if she heard it though!

I guess I should adapt to the "new" english that is spoken in Dubai if I wanna fit in huh?


----------



## Mac

Pasanada said:


> Bloody cheek!!! We have gravy, peas and curry sauce in our "daaaaarn saaaarf" chippies!! We even have pie & mash with liquor, so there!  LOL


Lol, Aye, but you don't have propper mushy peas & proper gravy!!! 


Awh, this has got me thinking now!!!

Tell you what I'd love.... and only true northerners will understand this. A stottie! A stottie filled with ham & peas pudding! Awh, two stotties... that way I could fill one with bacon & red sauce the next day! mmmm


----------



## Pasanada

Mac said:


> Lol, Aye, but you don't have propper mushy peas & proper gravy!!!


Pray, Jamie Oliver, let me in on the secret of "proper" gravy and mushy peas!


----------



## Longhorn

I am not following any of this...but I suppose I'm not meant too!


----------



## macca_24

These poms speak strange English. Where I come from, Aussie, a chippy is a carpenter


----------



## James - UK

ha ha sorry about that, I fell back into Geordie mode! 
Pasanada, thanks again for helping explain the geordies 'strange choice of words'! Chips n Gravy! lovely!

Mac - Stotties! now your talking! sunday morning, coffee, News of the world, stuffed stotties and of course Soccer AM best bits! I have a 20ft container coming across to Dubai, I wonder how many stotties I could load it up with? ha ha


----------



## Pasanada

macca_24 said:


> These poms speak strange English. Where I come from, Aussie, a chippy is a carpenter


Us "Poms" taught you lot English before we shipped you off "Down Under"!!!  Ha ha!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

macca_24 said:


> These poms speak strange English. Where I come from, Aussie, a chippy is a carpenter


Was all over it  don't want our 'colonial' brethrin from the southern hemisphere feeling left out 



crazymazy1980 said:


> Chippy  - 1. Place where one can buy traditional Fish and Chips. If up North these delicacies can be complimented by Gravy, Peas, and Curry Sauce. If daaaarn Saaaarf no such luck  *2. Person who is employed in the Carpentry or Joinery profession*


----------



## Mrman

Any expat families want to plan here to have a family type meet? I'm not against having a cold one with some new folks, but I don't want to leave my wife/kids hanging...


----------



## starlitdazzle

Hey everyone! First post here. I would be very interested in getting together with some expats. I'm from Saint Louis, MO and arrive in Dubai next week. I can't wait!


----------



## Dino100

Mac said:


> Alright mate.
> 
> I came over from Cramlington a couple of weeks ago. There's loads of Geordies over here, you'll love it!
> 
> Once you've posted a few times you'll be able to PM me. Feel free to do so.. If you ever fancy a beer, give me a shout. There are some top people on this forum. I met a couple from here the other week & just been round to theirs for a top notch roast dinner. Canny as f*ck! You'll not go wrong here!!


Like the sound of expats throwing on a roast dinner  Any friendly people from Essex over there, dont worry i dont mug old ladies and drive Xr3i's!!

See you all soon, hoping to be out mid-ish Sept, VISA permitting!!

Dean


----------



## Dino100

Mac said:


> Lol, Aye, but you don't have propper mushy peas & proper gravy!!!
> 
> 
> Awh, this has got me thinking now!!!
> 
> Tell you what I'd love.... and only true northerners will understand this. A stottie! A stottie filled with ham & peas pudding! Awh, two stotties... that way I could fill one with bacon & red sauce the next day! mmmm


ha ha lovin this north-south thing, whats a stottie???

Interesting to hear about JBR and Marina & Bur Dubai, ill be in a paid hotel for 1st month but then need to get my own gaff (house/flat in London SAAARRFF TALK), does anyone have any idea on rental cost for a nice 2 bed apt?


----------



## mazdaRX8

Mrman said:


> Any expat families want to plan here to have a family type meet? I'm not against having a cold one with some new folks, but I don't want to leave my wife/kids hanging...


Hey Mrman, I think you can take your family to this outing, cause they don't serve any alcohol? I could be mistaken, best to ask the organizer about it though just to make sure


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> ha ha lovin this north-south thing, whats a stottie???
> 
> Interesting to hear about JBR and Marina & Bur Dubai, ill be in a paid hotel for 1st month but then need to get my own gaff (house/flat in London SAAARRFF TALK), does anyone have any idea on rental cost for a nice 2 bed apt?


Check out Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for rental accommodation and prices.


----------



## Dino100

Maz25 said:


> Check out Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for rental accommodation and prices.


Thanks Maz


----------



## shinny_girl

Count me in too..always the last one seeing the threads!!!!


----------



## Skweegie

*Another one*

Sounds like you guys have fun on the expat nights out so definately count me in, would love to meet you all and get out a bit. Sorry I missed out on your Thursday night out!


----------



## Alistair0610

Sounds good. Sods law that my first expat night out will be a dry one


----------



## Mexi-pilot

i dont know what is all this about but im moving to dubai by the begining of september and i ll like to go too, count me in if i get there on time for it


----------



## Wilfie

Sounds like a good way to experience something different - count me in.


----------



## chiquita

hello all... been following this forum for a bit.

i arrive in dubai 9/8 LATE, and in town all week. 
it's my scouting missing/vaca.

if you do something that week, i'd love to join you!
staying at the JBH (i believe they're putting up a tent), but can travel anywhere.


----------



## ili

*i wanna meet you alllllllllllllllllll*

Hey my friends,

I missed the last night out and I missed the birthday of one precious girl among us in this forum. I didn't meet any of you yet and I am sooooo sad about it  the fact is that I was busy with lots of duties since I arrived to Dubai 1 month ago and I never had the chance to manage my time according to your activities!! For this time, I am pretty sure that YOU WILL COUNT ME TWICE WITH YOU: one time for the previous night out and one time for the coming one  kiddin!!
NB: I will be very thankful if I receive any kind of help or support from the part of the “this forum boss” or from any “PRO” 

take care buddies as i am doing everyday


----------



## SR24

If you guys could wait until the 17th September you can count me in as well. 

Although i don't move out to Dubai until October will be there from 17th until 22nd of Sep so would be great to meet up with you all.


----------



## deniseajohnson

Would love to join you and make some friends!


----------



## Longhorn

Has there been a date assigned to this outing? I arrive next Thursday and don't wanna miss this one. Seems like its going to be quite a nice turnout!


----------



## Bison

I've just got here from North Shields and will def' come along, sounds like there's gonna be a load of people from the "town" there and it'll be good to make some friends over here (skype is good but to stay in touch with those back home but I need some company over here)


----------



## BLM

Hi guys,

After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?

I've called a few places and here is the deal:

Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.

Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.

My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.

Please can you all let me know:

(a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?

(b) if you're coming


----------



## bubble_boy

(a) Would really like to experience Iftar. So that's my vote, I am sure I can try get off early.
(b) That's the plan, It is all dependent on my wife getting her visa sorted though. If she's here, you will have 2 people on the list.


----------



## crazymazy1980

I'll be there...

...Subject to Visa being sorted by then!!


----------



## Wilfie

Hi,

I arrive on Saturday so you can count me in. Sohour is fine with me.

Thanks for organising it.



BLM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?
> 
> I've called a few places and here is the deal:
> 
> Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.
> 
> Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.
> 
> My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.
> 
> Please can you all let me know:
> 
> (a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?
> 
> (b) if you're coming


----------



## Longhorn

(a) Either one is fine for me...whatever the group decides is best

(b) I'll be there!


----------



## Dino100

BLM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?
> 
> I've called a few places and here is the deal:
> 
> Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.
> 
> Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.
> 
> My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.
> 
> Please can you all let me know:
> 
> (a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?
> 
> (b) if you're coming


yep sounds good to me subject to me being out there by then, i should get my start date later this week with my flight details etc. i may be bringing a mate too as he'll be a newbie too

hope to c u all soon

Dean


----------



## Maz25

Either one is fine by me!


----------



## Alistair0610

Either are fine by me. 

I presume you mean the Hilton Jumeirah Beach and not the Creek one?


----------



## buglet

Hi

Am new to the forum and arriving on 12th September so would really love to come along and meet some people!

Am happy with coming along for the Sohour.


----------



## BLM

Yes I mean the Hilton Jumeirah Beach  For anyone's thats new and driving, its in the same area as Jumeirah Beach Residences, past the Grosvenor House Hotel (on your left) but not as far as the Sheraton (on the right, further along the beach).

Ok I'm going to book the Suhour dinner from 9pm for about 20 people, we can do a roll call later on. Sorry for those people working to Ramadan hours! They do a great Iftar so maybe you can all arrange to meet up earlier and then just wait for us to join a bit later on? Personally I've been finishing at 7.30pm all week, like normal


----------



## Elphaba

I don't think you'll be meeting for sohour - that is the early morning meal taken pre-dawn!

Iftar is the evening meal when the fast is broken.


-


----------



## BLM

Just had this conversation with someone else, sorry for the confusion guys! 

Not sure what the 9pm dinner time is called then but most places do it - we are all booked in from 8.30pm in the outside tent of the Hilton for a la carte Arabic menu, minimum Dhs 75.00 per head. Shisha is separate.

See you all then - Ramadan Kareem!


----------



## bart59

*We're In*

My bestest girlest Carrie and I would like to join. We are expats from the U.S. here now for almost a year and we haven't yet attended a function with this group. We are always looking for new friends and experiences. Keep us posted and we would like to join. We have been wanting to go to an Iftar tent and this would be perfect

Bart and Carrie



BLM said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is anyone interested in having our next expat forum night out at a Ramadan Iftar Tent for a Sohour meal???
> 
> A lot of the hotels are beginning to announce their Sohour set menu deals, this is one example:
> Park Hyatt Dubai’s Ramadan promotions 2008 - Industry Press Releases
> 
> Everyone let me know if you're interested and I'll suggest some options


----------



## bart59

*Count us in*

Carrie and I will plan on attending. We live in the Marina and have only a 5 min walk to the HIlton. If people are coming earlier than the Suhour dinner we will be available early. Let us know. We are usually off by 6 and available by 7. Looking forward to meeting everyone. 
Bart




BLM said:


> Yes I mean the Hilton Jumeirah Beach  For anyone's thats new and driving, its in the same area as Jumeirah Beach Residences, past the Grosvenor House Hotel (on your left) but not as far as the Sheraton (on the right, further along the beach).
> 
> Ok I'm going to book the Suhour dinner from 9pm for about 20 people, we can do a roll call later on. Sorry for those people working to Ramadan hours! They do a great Iftar so maybe you can all arrange to meet up earlier and then just wait for us to join a bit later on? Personally I've been finishing at 7.30pm all week, like normal


----------



## bart59

*Elphaba: from a fellow Wicked Fan*

So Elphaba,
I haven't spent a lot of time on the forum but I know you are the moderator and I look forward to meeting you one of these days. My best friend and partner Carrie and I love Wicked, saw it in London a couple of years ago and have read all three books. Anyway, would like to know more about you. Oh is ,your skin green? Just kidding. I already know you are a unique free thinking individual to use that screen name,

Cheers and hope you are having a good day

Bart and Carrie



Elphaba said:


> I don't think you'll be meeting for sohour - that is the early morning meal taken pre-dawn!
> 
> Iftar is the evening meal when the fast is broken.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Mexi-pilot

hello everyone count me in too, just one thing im new here (since monday) and im moving from my hotel to international city does any one live there i havent been there but i understand is far from pretty much everithing does anyone knows an easy way to get to the hilton from there and another thing is that i dont know how long will it take me to get my driver license and a car anyway if anyone lives in international city let me know


----------



## SherryBohlen

This is my first post so bear with me! My husband and I live in the Marina and would to join this event. With whom do we sign up?

Thanks for organzing this!

Sherry


----------



## Pasanada

Mexi-pilot said:


> hello everyone count me in too, just one thing im new here (since monday) and im moving from my hotel to international city does any one live there i havent been there but i understand is far from pretty much everithing does anyone knows an easy way to get to the hilton from there and another thing is that i dont know how long will it take me to get my driver license and a car anyway if anyone lives in international city let me know


Bienvenido y hola amigo! Como estas? 

Ok, there are a few posts regarding International City on here, just do a search. What cluster will you will living in? I lived in Greece Cluster.

Anyway, welcome to Dubai and enjoy the meet up!

Saludos


----------



## gnomes

BLM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?
> 
> I've called a few places and here is the deal:
> 
> Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.
> 
> Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.
> 
> My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.
> 
> Please can you all let me know:
> 
> (a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?
> 
> (b) if you're coming




Count me in, will have another 2 guys with me who are also new to Dubai. Thanks


----------



## bart59

Just to confirm Carrie and Bart will be attending on the 25th for the 8:30 event


----------



## asd

I have arrived in Dubai today and will be here for a month, does this get together still have space available or is it all booked up?


----------



## Dino100

BLM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?
> 
> I've called a few places and here is the deal:
> 
> Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.
> 
> Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.
> 
> My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.
> 
> Please can you all let me know:
> 
> (a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?
> 
> (b) if you're coming



Hi,

I wrote back a week or so ago to tentatively put my name down and a friend, i now have my flights confirmed by new firm for Monday 15th Sept so please, if its not too late, put me and one other, Barney, down for the nite out at the Hilton.

See you all soon

Cheers

Dean


----------



## michcoco

sounds good !!! Count me in .


----------



## michcoco

Hi,
Either one is fine with me.


----------



## A_kz

Hi all,

Seems like there will be a lot of people! Wish I could make it, but I'm coming to Dubai after the 25th. I'll definitely be there for the next night out! Have fun you all!!


----------



## macca_24

I'd like to come too, can you count me in, don't know which session can you explain what they are like been to a latter session before but what does the earlier session involve?


----------



## cw81

Guess who!

We will definitely be up for this.

Keep me posted.

xxxx


----------



## domink

*count me in as well*

will be joining along with my wife

thanks


----------



## Mirtie

Would love to join the night out. Please count me in plus 3 others.

Thanks


----------



## Longhorn

When will we get details for the night out? What time etc.?


----------



## Bevski

Sounds like it is going to be a good night , I moved over here with my partner last week from Newcastle (North Shields) and would like to get to know a few people. If you could let me know arrangements we will definitely come along.


----------



## SherryBohlen

*Need details for the 25th*

My husband and I responded a couple of weeks ago and would like to join the party on the 25th but need details. I'm new to this so I'm not sure how it all works.

Anyone???

Thanks
Sherry


----------



## crazymazy1980

SherryBohlen said:


> My husband and I responded a couple of weeks ago and would like to join the party on the 25th but need details. I'm new to this so I'm not sure how it all works.
> 
> Anyone???
> 
> Thanks
> Sherry


It looks like it just needs booking. BLM, please can you book the Hilton on the 25th for people to meet between 2000-2030. Could you then post a link to their website so we can all find out where it is too pretty please  Can we then do a rough roll call before then of people still up for coming and their guest(s) so BLM has some numbers to work with...

...I am 

Thanks everyone, looking forward to meeting some more nice people.



BLM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After scanning through all the replies, I'm proposing the evening of Thursday 25 September. This seems to suit everyone?
> 
> I've called a few places and here is the deal:
> 
> Iftar starts at about 6.30pm and usually runs till 8-8.30pm. You can book for this (traditional Arabic buffets) and it costs in the neighbourhood of Dhs 150.00 per head.
> 
> Iftar finishes at 8-8.30pm then Sohour dinner starts around 9pm. This is a la carte, and is cheaper, usually around Dhs 70.00 per head. But not many of the hotels are taking bookings, its 'first come first served'.
> 
> My personal favourite is the Hilton (which you can book), they're putting a big tent in their gardens with access to the beach and lots of shisha.
> 
> Please can you all let me know:
> 
> (a) if you're happy with Sohour - I'm guessing that not many people will be able to make it for 6.30pm?
> 
> (b) if you're coming


----------



## bubble_boy

I will certainly be there, and if my wife has arrived she'll be as well.  So that's 1+ possible 1.


----------



## Alistair0610

Sadly I'll be in Doha next week, so I won't make this one this time. See you next time hopefully.


----------



## GuitarBob

Count me in. Look forward to meeting you all. GB


----------



## Bevski

Thursday at the Hilton sounds like a plan, put me down for 2 please.


----------



## blackforrest

I would love to join one of the night-outs to learn to know some people here in Dubai. Hope it is not a problem that I'm no longer 30.


----------



## BLM

Obviously none of you read through the 11 pages of responses properly  

I booked the dinner some weeks ago:

Hilton Dubai Jumeirah (by JBR, before the Sheraton)
8.30pm Suhoor dinner, a la carte with minimum spend of Dhs 70 per head 
In an airconditioned tent, non-smoking

I've just extended the booking to cover 30 people because of the overwhelming response - you all remember its alchohol-free right? 

For those of you that haven't been to the Hilton, walk through the hotel to the pool area and there will be a big tent out back.

For anyone bringing more than two people it might be an idea to make an extra booking - I don't want anyone to miss out.

See you all on Thursday!


----------



## Giadita

*Me too, me too!*



BLM said:


> Obviously none of you read through the 11 pages of responses properly
> 
> I booked the dinner some weeks ago:
> 
> Hilton Dubai Jumeirah (by JBR, before the Sheraton)
> 8.30pm Suhoor dinner, a la carte with minimum spend of Dhs 70 per head
> In an airconditioned tent, non-smoking
> 
> 
> I've just extended the booking to cover 30 people because of the overwhelming response - you all remember its alchohol-free right?
> 
> For those of you that haven't been to the Hilton, walk through the hotel to the pool area and there will be a big tent out back.
> 
> For anyone bringing more than two people it might be an idea to make an extra booking - I don't want anyone to miss out.
> 
> See you all on Thursday!


Guilty, I confess I didn't read the whole 11 pages and was hoping someone would make a summ up just like this 
Can I still join in?
And, how will we recognize each other? Is there a booking in name of Expats Forum so we can ask the waiters to direct us?

Looking forward to it already,

Cheers

Giada


----------



## BLM

Booking is in my name - Bianca. See you then!


----------



## Albena

I am interested too


----------



## bubble_boy

Your the man BLM! sorry meant wo-man!


----------



## Longhorn

Count me in for two people please


----------



## wadiman

*Drinks afterwards?*

Hi - 

I have come to this thread pretty late and can't make the dinner but was wondering whether anyone was planning on heading out for a real drink afterwards? 

There are a few options around JBR i'm sure - i know of Trader Vics in the retail mall next to Oasis Beach Hotel Towers but believe there are many others.


----------



## crazymazy1980

wadiman said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have come to this thread pretty late and can't make the dinner but was wondering whether anyone was planning on heading out for a real drink afterwards?
> 
> There are a few options around JBR i'm sure - i know of Trader Vics in the retail mall next to Oasis Beach Hotel Towers but believe there are many others.


I think a few of us will be out afterwards and Trader Vics looks cool. Would be good to see what it's like down JBR way.


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think a few of us will be out afterwards and Trader Vics looks cool. Would be good to see what it's like down JBR way.


I'm game as well! JBR is really nice and after you've been here, you will probably want to live here!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> I'm game as well! JBR is really nice and after you've been here, you will probably want to live here!!


Went to have a look at a flat yesterday and it seemed VERY nice, can tell why it has such a high price tage to live there. Think I will live there is possible.


----------



## shinny_girl

anyone comes sooner than 8:30?? i have flight late at midnight,yet dont want to miss the night out...if anyone comes sooner i'll be there around 8:00 and will leave earlier to get to airport....


----------



## BLM

Hello shiny girl!

I will prob be there around 8pm, not sure if the 'tent' will be open but we can always sit by the pool


----------



## Longhorn

I'll be there early on as well, bars open at 7:30


----------



## shinny_girl

good, will see you guys by the pool


----------



## bart59

*Reconfirming for Bart and Carrie*

BLM,
I am just reconfirming that Carrie and I, a couple of American expats, will be there tomorrow night. I originally left the post back in mid september. Looking forward to meeting the group.

Bart


----------



## katiepotato

*Roll call!*

Hi all

Given the overwhleming response just thought I'd save BLM some time  and do a roll call. From the replies so far it looks like the people planning on coming along are:

Me
BLM
CrazyMazy
Maz25
Suritabix
Sam75 + 1
Wadiman
Iron Horse
Qwert97
Longhorn + 1
James
Teinesamoa
Macca24
Shinnygirl
Skweegie
Alistair + 1
DeniseAJohnson
Wilfie
Dino100 and Barney
Bart59 and Carrie
SherryBohlen
Mexi-pilot
Gnomes + 2
Domink + 1
Mirtie + 3
Bevski + 1
Bubbles
Guitar Bob

..... which takes us to a total of 40 if I'm not mistaken! Being that the booking is for 30, if anyone has changed their plans please let us know. 

I should be there from around 8pm, if anyone wants my mobile number to call when you arrive and make meeting up a bit easier PM me and I'll send it to you. 

Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!

K


----------



## bubble_boy

Yip, My name remains on the list.  Will also stop by 8pm seeing as so many of you will be there already.


----------



## asd

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> Given the overwhleming response just thought I'd save BLM some time  and do a roll call. From the replies so far it looks like the people planning on coming along are:
> 
> Me
> BLM
> CrazyMazy
> Maz25
> Suritabix
> Sam75 + 1
> Wadiman
> Iron Horse
> Qwert97
> Longhorn + 1
> James
> Teinesamoa
> Macca24
> Shinnygirl
> Skweegie
> Alistair + 1
> DeniseAJohnson
> Wilfie
> Dino100 and Barney
> Bart59 and Carrie
> SherryBohlen
> Mexi-pilot
> Gnomes + 2
> Domink + 1
> Mirtie + 3
> Bevski + 1
> Bubbles
> Guitar Bob
> 
> ..... which takes us to a total of 40 if I'm not mistaken! Being that the booking is for 30, if anyone has changed their plans please let us know.
> 
> I should be there from around 8pm, if anyone wants my mobile number to call when you arrive and make meeting up a bit easier PM me and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!
> 
> K


Can't see my name on the list


----------



## bubble_boy

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> Given the overwhleming response just thought I'd save BLM some time  and do a roll call. From the replies so far it looks like the people planning on coming along are:
> 
> asd
> Me
> BLM
> CrazyMazy
> Maz25
> Suritabix
> Sam75 + 1
> Wadiman
> Iron Horse
> Qwert97
> Longhorn + 1
> James
> Teinesamoa
> Macca24
> Shinnygirl
> Skweegie
> Alistair + 1
> DeniseAJohnson
> Wilfie
> Dino100 and Barney
> Bart59 and Carrie
> SherryBohlen
> Mexi-pilot
> Gnomes + 2
> Domink + 1
> Mirtie + 3
> Bevski + 1
> Bubbles
> Guitar Bob
> 
> ..... which takes us to a total of 40 if I'm not mistaken! Being that the booking is for 30, if anyone has changed their plans please let us know.
> 
> I should be there from around 8pm, if anyone wants my mobile number to call when you arrive and make meeting up a bit easier PM me and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!
> 
> K


I see it.


----------



## katiepotato

Sorry ASD - didn't mean to miss you out! Hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## asd

katiepotato said:


> Sorry ASD - didn't mean to miss you out! Hope to see you tomorrow


No worries , thanks for updating the list


----------



## buglet

hiya - had confirmed a while back too - hope still ok to come.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Went to have a look at a flat yesterday and it seemed VERY nice, can tell why it has such a high price tage to live there. Think I will live there is possible.



Looks like we might become neighbours soon!!! It'll be so much nicer after Ramadan when all the cafes are open and I can get a frappuccino again!!


----------



## shinny_girl

i'll be there around 8pm...by the pool....will see you there...


----------



## michcoco

Hi Katiepotato,

Can't see my name in your list. Is it still ok to meet u guys !!!!. I should be there around 8:30pm with a new expat friend.


----------



## bubble_boy

OKay , I will ask the big question. Seeing as we are gonna be so many people tonight. How will the logistics of paying the bill be handled?


----------



## katiepotato

Hi Buglet and Michcoco looks like I've missed you off too - of course it's OK for you to come. 

Bubbles - I am terrible at sorting out restaurant bills so will leave that one to someone else....


----------



## shinny_girl

did i miss the dress code?? i read the whole pages ,found nothing about that...or i didnt see....


----------



## katiepotato

Have just checked the Hilton website and all of their restaurants are casual or smart-casual; go with the latter and you'll be fine


----------



## shinny_girl

Thanks Katiepotato...you made it easy....i should run from another meet up to this one....was wondering where to change if code is different here....


----------



## crazymazy1980

bubbles said:


> OKay , I will ask the big question. Seeing as we are gonna be so many people tonight. How will the logistics of paying the bill be handled?


All in favour of Bubbles footing the whole bill raise your e-hands now


----------



## bubble_boy

Aye! Oh no wait ... That be me... NAY!


----------



## mazdaRX8

I know its alcohol free, but is it only before 7:00pm where you guys are at or the whole night? If it is served after 700pm, i might swing by 9-9:30 to grab a couple (if i don't need to be on the reservation for that), else I'll prolly contact a few of you (I already have some of your numbers) to see where the booze is flowin' tonight...


----------



## crazymazy1980

mazdaRX8 said:


> I know its alcohol free, but is it only before 7:00pm where you guys are at or the whole night? If it is served after 700pm, i might swing by 9-9:30 to grab a couple (if i don't need to be on the reservation for that), else I'll prolly contact a few of you (I already have some of your numbers) to see where the booze is flowin' tonight...


I'll let you know mate, will deffo be going for a few sherberts!


----------



## Giadita

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> Given the overwhleming response just thought I'd save BLM some time  and do a roll call. From the replies so far it looks like the people planning on coming along are:
> 
> Me
> BLM
> CrazyMazy
> Maz25
> Suritabix
> Sam75 + 1
> Wadiman
> Iron Horse
> Qwert97
> Longhorn + 1
> James
> Teinesamoa
> Macca24
> Shinnygirl
> Skweegie
> Alistair + 1
> DeniseAJohnson
> Wilfie
> Dino100 and Barney
> Bart59 and Carrie
> SherryBohlen
> Mexi-pilot
> Gnomes + 2
> Domink + 1
> Mirtie + 3
> Bevski + 1
> Bubbles
> Guitar Bob
> 
> ..... which takes us to a total of 40 if I'm not mistaken! Being that the booking is for 30, if anyone has changed their plans please let us know.
> 
> I should be there from around 8pm, if anyone wants my mobile number to call when you arrive and make meeting up a bit easier PM me and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!
> 
> K



Oops, I can't see my name!
Help! I joined on Sunday, tell me I am still in please!

I'll be there earlier also to have a glass , shall I meet you by the pool?

Giada


----------



## katiepotato

Sorry Giada - I really should have put something in the roll-call to apologise if I missed anyone! Of course you're still OK to come - PM me if you want my mobile number to call when you arrive. 

K


----------



## Dino100

katiepotato said:


> Have just checked the Hilton website and all of their restaurants are casual or smart-casual; go with the latter and you'll be fine


Hi Katie, i would check back over the posts but there are too many!!

Is it at the Jumeirah Hilton tonight and what time should we arrive?

Looking forward to my 1st expat nite meet up!!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## teinesamoa

Hi Dean,

I was just looking for the same info and since I was online....



> *Originally Posted by BLM *
> Obviously none of you read through the 11 pages of responses properly
> 
> I booked the dinner some weeks ago:
> 
> Hilton Dubai Jumeirah (by JBR, before the Sheraton)
> 8.30pm Suhoor dinner, a la carte with minimum spend of Dhs 70 per head
> In an airconditioned tent, non-smoking
> 
> 
> I've just extended the booking to cover 30 people because of the overwhelming response - you all remember its alchohol-free right?
> 
> For those of you that haven't been to the Hilton, walk through the hotel to the pool area and there will be a big tent out back.
> 
> For anyone bringing more than two people it might be an idea to make an extra booking - I don't want anyone to miss out.


See you all on Thursday!


Dino100 said:


> Hi Katie, i would check back over the posts but there are too many!!
> 
> Is it at the Jumeirah Hilton tonight and what time should we arrive?
> 
> Looking forward to my 1st expat nite meet up!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


----------



## mazdaRX8

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'll let you know mate, will deffo be going for a few sherberts!


Sounds good man! erm no idea what a sherbert is tho... I'll hit u up later on tonight.


----------



## katiepotato

Yep it's at the Jumeirah Beach Hilton, our group is booked for 8.30pm but there are going to be a few people around the pool for drinks before then. I'll be getting there by 8ish. 

See you there!


----------



## Dino100

katiepotato said:


> Yep it's at the Jumeirah Beach Hilton, our group is booked for 8.30pm but there are going to be a few people around the pool for drinks before then. I'll be getting there by 8ish.
> 
> See you there!


ok cool, i may be there around 7 but 8ish at latest depending on work stuff.


----------



## Shinjuku

Have fun tonight folks!
Hope to see you all at next month's night out.

(20 days to go!)


----------



## bubble_boy

Went on to the website, but can't find directions. Any landmarks close by? With my luck I get a taxi driver that makes as if he's clueless...


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> Went on to the website, but can't find directions. Any landmarks close by? With my luck I get a taxi driver that makes as if he's clueless...


Hilton is clearly signposted as soon as come into JBR. Just tell the driver it is the next hotel after Oasis Beach Hotel. You will pass Al Fattan Marine Towers on your left as you come up to the Hilton!


----------



## crazymazy1980

I'm really excited - best start putting my make-up on


----------



## Pasanada

I hope you all have an abso-bloody-lutely fabulous evening!! I do so wish I could be there with you all. I WILL be back to Dubai and hope to meet you all. 

Crazy, don't forget to have that double apple shisha for me!


----------



## bubble_boy

Thank you Maz! 

crazymazy... what time will you be "arriving", Vip anol...  It would be much easier for me to spot the group if there is a familiar face. Or i can just join any group of people who looks like theyre enjoying themselves.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Pasanada said:


> I hope you all have an abso-bloody-lutely fabulous evening!! I do so wish I could be there with you all. I WILL be back to Dubai and hope to meet you all.
> 
> Crazy, don't forget to have that double apple shisha for me!


Sure will!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

bubbles said:


> Thank you Maz!
> 
> crazymazy... what time will you be "arriving", Vip anol...  It would be much easier for me to spot the group if there is a familiar face. Or i can just join any group of people who looks like theyre enjoying themselves.


Why thank you kind sir,

Setting off very soon, aim to get there approx 2020. Will look out for you if you've already arrived.


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm really excited - best start putting my make-up on


Indeed!! Are you planning to arrive in style - tricycle and all!!!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> I hope you all have an abso-bloody-lutely fabulous evening!! I do so wish I could be there with you all. I WILL be back to Dubai and hope to meet you all.
> 
> Crazy, don't forget to have that double apple shisha for me!


Thanks! That's really sweet of you!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Indeed!! Are you planning to arrive in style - tricycle and all!!!


No, my chauffeur is taking me tonight...

...can't drink and trike


----------



## Pasanada

Well, I like to make the effort despite being VERY envious! lol

Seriously, I do wish I could be with you all, I feel I have got to know you all so well despite having never met up with (I have met BLM and Ogri  )


----------



## Pasanada

crazymazy1980 said:


> No, my chauffeur is taking me tonight...
> 
> ...can't drink and trike


You're paid WAY too much!!! LOL


----------



## bubble_boy

Okay, If i don't show up tonight. It's cause I could not get a taxi. Just phoned and they say ill probably wait around 3 hours. Will do the walk thing, and hopefully not sweat too much...


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> No, my chauffeur is taking me tonight...
> 
> ...can't drink and trike


Never knew there was room for two on a tric!! Must be one of the latest models!! Bet you have private plates as well - CRAZY MAZY!!!!


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> Okay, If i don't show up tonight. It's cause I could not get a taxi. Just phoned and they say ill probably wait around 3 hours. Will do the walk thing, and hopefully not sweat too much...


You'll get one, don't worry!! It's after 8 now so there should be taxis available (be it not a lot!!!). Most of them are getting back to work around this time!


----------



## bubble_boy

Maz25 said:


> You'll get one, don't worry!! It's after 8 now so there should be taxis available (be it not a lot!!!). Most of them are getting back to work around this time!


 You were wrong...  Still waiting... walked down the road , and back nada. phoned one when I got back, not heard a thing.... Perhaps I will be able to make the drinks session.


----------



## Elphaba

Well? Did you have a good time? How many people turned up? I am waiting for an update here! 

I will organise a night out myself for the end of October, so I hope to meet a few more of you then. 


-


----------



## bubble_boy

I was only there for half an hour or so. met only a few people unf. Hopefully will be able to meet more next time, and be there on time.  There were lots of people though. I'd say easily 30?

Where you there Elphaba?


----------



## Elphaba

bubbles said:


> I was only there for half an hour or so. met only a few people unf. Hopefully will be able to meet more next time, and be there on time.  There were lots of people though. I'd say easily 30?
> 
> Where you there Elphaba?



No, I had other plans. Besides you'd have easily recognised me with a pointy hat and broomstick. 


-


----------



## Sam75

It was a good night out. 31 attended, I think

Big thanks to BLM for organising.


----------



## crazymazy1980

It was a cracking night all in. Really enjoyed the meal, although they did seem to take their time with getting the food to us. Didn't really get chance to talk to everyone (will make more effort next time).

Drinks afterwards were good too, boys went down to Bar Zar, Madinat Jamira, where did the girls go Maz....?

Some of us are out again tonight if anyone fancies it. Venue suggestions are most welcome 

...unless we decided last night and I can't remember.


----------



## Maz25

Elphaba said:


> Well? Did you have a good time? How many people turned up? I am waiting for an update here!
> 
> I will organise a night out myself for the end of October, so I hope to meet a few more of you then.
> 
> 
> -


We had a great time!! I will definitely be there for the next one!! Met some great people and will definitely be keeping in touch!!!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> It was a cracking night all in. Really enjoyed the meal, although they did seem to take their time with getting the food to us. Didn't really get chance to talk to everyone (will make more effort next time).
> 
> Drinks afterwards were good too, boys went down to Bar Zar, Madinat Jamira, where did the girls go Maz....?
> 
> Some of us are out again tonight if anyone fancies it. Venue suggestions are most welcome
> 
> ...unless we decided last night and I can't remember.


You probably decided last night!!! Lol!

We went to Sports Bar in Hilton (I'm sure it's got another name!)!! We had a great time without the guys (who had abandoned us!!!!) Just kidding!!


----------



## Sam75

crazymazy, i wouldn't mind a drink tonight. let me know if you are going somewhere.

i really like bar 44, in grosvenor house, but happy to go anywhere.

shame i did not get to meet you and maz last night. was looking forward to meeting as you two seem to know everything about dubai!

sam


----------



## Maz25

Sam75 said:


> crazymazy, i wouldn't mind a drink tonight. let me know if you are going somewhere.
> 
> i really like bar 44, in grosvenor house, but happy to go anywhere.
> 
> shame i did not get to meet you and maz last night. was looking forward to meeting as you two seem to know everything about dubai!
> 
> sam


If you drive down Sheikh Zayed road and see a guy with a flat tyre, that would be crazymazy!!! Else, look up in the sky for the 'gadget copter' (his imaginary helicopter) and that would be him also!!! 

Since I got told last night that people thought I was a guy, for the record, I am all girl - all natural, no dodgy parts!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Since I got told last night that people thought I was a guy, for the record, I am all girl - all natural, no dodgy parts!!


Don't believe him 

I would have had it recovered in no time if the spare tyre wasn't flat as well. My fault though, driver is responsible for the serviceability of the vehicle I suppose!

...I'll just stick to the gadget copter, it doesn't have any wheels


----------



## macca_24

Elphaba said:


> Well? Did you have a good time? How many people turned up? I am waiting for an update here!
> 
> I will organise a night out myself for the end of October, so I hope to meet a few more of you then.
> 
> 
> -


If you don't mind Elphaba can you include me in on that as it turned out I couldn't make it last night my driver, was very busy snoring his head off


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sam75 said:


> crazymazy, i wouldn't mind a drink tonight. let me know if you are going somewhere.
> 
> i really like bar 44, in grosvenor house, but happy to go anywhere.
> 
> shame i did not get to meet you and maz last night. was looking forward to meeting as you two seem to know everything about dubai!
> 
> sam


I flexible mate,

Not too sure what everybody is doing yet but the minute a plan comes together I'll let you know.

Maz,

You coming out tonight, We didn't abandon you, you girls were just too slow


----------



## bubble_boy

You guys crack me up! When is the next one? Don't worry we also had fun without the girls , who, IF I might say , abandoned us!

Maz25 is a girl, a welcome surprize. Now the question is is the 25 your age or the year of your birth? jk. And for the record, no matter how "feminine" bubbles may sound. I am a guy.


----------



## crazymazy1980

macca_24 said:


> If you don't mind Elphaba can you include me in on that as it turned out I couldn't make it last night my driver, was very busy snoring his head off


See TAXIS!!!! RUBBISH!!!

Bubbles and Asd had similar dramas. I picked Asd up on the way when his didn't turn up. More than happy in future events to do a little round robin to pick a couple of people up as here and the place I intend to live are very close to quite prominent taxi routes so never really have a problem getting one...

...they just rip me off when I get in. 

Who say community spirit is dead eh!!


----------



## macca_24

bubbles said:


> You guys crack me up! When is the next one? Don't worry we also had fun without the girls , who, IF I might say , abandoned us!
> 
> Maz25 is a girl, a welcome surprize. Now the question is is the 25 your age or the year of your birth? jk. And for the record, no matter how "feminine" bubbles may sound. I am a guy.


Whoops sorry I was fooled by that name, now you'll have to explain how you came by it


----------



## crazymazy1980

macca_24 said:


> Whoops sorry I was fooled by that name, now you'll have to explain how you came by it


Think it's just a shortened version of her real name - which if you knew you'd think she was much older than she is


----------



## bubble_boy

Maz Just sounds to me like something I would call a mate. I guess thats why I was wrong in my conclusions.  again, no offence intended. Then again I am not english, so you can blame it on ignorance or lack of knowledge.


----------



## qwert97

Maz25 said:


> Since I got told last night that people thought I was a guy, for the record, I am all girl - all natural, no dodgy parts!!


No need to give specifics. We all know you are a girl 

Jokes apart, it was very nice to meet everyone.


----------



## teinesamoa

Hi Elphaba,

It was a really nice night. There were 3 tables of 12 people...there were 12 at ours but maybe more on the other 2. Everyone was friendly and easy to talk to.

Great putting faces to names. The service was really slow  but it just gave us time to get to know everyone. I'm really glad we went and have met some cool people  

Huge thanks to BSM & Katiepotatoe for organising it!! Went away with lots of new contact details and promises of playdates  at bars...etc lol

Looking forward to meeting you at the next one...I have to say I'm very curious about you ...do you really wear a pointy hat? 



Elphaba said:


> Well? Did you have a good time? How many people turned up? I am waiting for an update here!
> 
> I will organise a night out myself for the end of October, so I hope to meet a few more of you then.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Think it's just a shortened version of her real name - which if you knew you'd think she was much older than she is


You are so dead!! Even the 'housemaid' and your chauffeur won't be able to save you this time!!! 

I'm still younger than you though!!!  Your zimmer (is that the correct spelling!!) frame.... oops I mean gadget copter..... was taking up so much room!!! 

But seriously, it was a great night!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> You are so dead!! Even the 'housemaid' and your chauffeur won't be able to save you this time!!!
> 
> I'm still younger than you though!!!  Your zimmer (is that the correct spelling!!) frame.... oops I mean gadget copter..... was taking up so much room!!!
> 
> But seriously, it was a great night!


'Housekeeper' LOL

Best beware, I heard they know Kung Fu!!


----------



## gnomes

It was certainly nice to meet you all. Im up for a few drinks tomorrow night if anyone wants to join.


----------



## crazymazy1980

I'm up for it - Asd, Mazda, Maz, Bubbles, Giadita, (insert your name here)...

...fancy a couple of drinks??? Promise we won't abandon you this time (except for Maz ) and Bubbles we'll try and find somewhere that we can have a bit of banter too.


----------



## Giadita

*I'm in*



crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm up for it - Asd, Mazda, Maz, Bubbles, Giadita, (insert your name here)...
> 
> ...fancy a couple of drinks??? Promise we won't abandon you this time (except for Maz ) and Bubbles we'll try and find somewhere that we can have a bit of banter too.


Sounds cool! Any other girl joining?
Cheers
Giada (ita)


----------



## Dino100

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm up for it - Asd, Mazda, Maz, Bubbles, Giadita, (insert your name here)...
> 
> ...fancy a couple of drinks??? Promise we won't abandon you this time (except for Maz ) and Bubbles we'll try and find somewhere that we can have a bit of banter too.


Hi all,

Sorry i couldn't get to the expat nite, i was litteraly waiting for a taxi for an hour in the sweltering heat and i had to meet people at 10 as it was, nightmare!

Anyway i would love to meet up with you all tomo eve if you are still going for drinks so let me know.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## crazymazy1980

Giadita said:


> Sounds cool! Any other girl joining?
> Cheers
> Giada (ita)


Maz has text me and said she's up for going. We're thinking the Sports Bar at the Hilton (at least to start) and then we'll see what happens.


----------



## bubble_boy

I can always dress up as a girl? No , wait, it's illegal here...  

As I said in the sms. I might not get the eid holidays, so will only be able to let you know tomorrow. 

I went into a pub a few months back, was very english, and didn't look like it would be very busy. It's in the Habtoor grand hotel, or rather underneath it. Anyone been there?


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry i couldn't get to the expat nite, i was litteraly waiting for a taxi for an hour in the sweltering heat and i had to meet people at 10 as it was, nightmare!
> 
> Dean


 Reminds me of myself when I first arrived! Quickly figured out where to get a taxi though (you have to after you've practically roasted a few times over before you get a taxi!). Never stand by the road for longer than a minute these days!!


----------



## bubble_boy

Dino, you and me both... I probably arrived half an hour before the eating was done.


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> I can always dress up as a girl? No , wait, it's illegal here...
> 
> Now you're talking!!! lol!
> 
> As I said in the sms. I might not get the eid holidays, so will only be able to let you know tomorrow.
> 
> We've been told that if Eid falls tomorrow, we have the option of still coming in to work and then just having a long weekend or taking tomorrow and Wednesday off and then coming in for an extra long day on Thursday. I thing that if it comes to pass, I'm going in tomorrow and leaving at 3pm on the dot (or maybe earlier if I can get away with it!  Your boss needs a good lecture!
> 
> I went into a pub a few months back, was very english, and didn't look like it would be very busy. It's in the Habtoor grand hotel, or rather underneath it. Anyone been there?


No, never been there but there is no reason not to do a pub crawl!


----------



## bubble_boy

Nah, My boss is cool.  We just have quite a bit of work. And, I would rather loose the 2 days than work late for a week..  

Another place that was suggested was a sports bar on the trunk of the palm. Sorry, don't have a name.


----------



## Maz25

What about Barasti? Everyone keeps asking me if I've been! At some point, I need to be able to say yes, I have!


----------



## bubble_boy

ah yeah! barasti's is nice! . Just have to hope the weather plays along.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> What about Barasti? Everyone keeps asking me if I've been! At some point, I need to be able to say yes, I have!


I'm up for that!!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm up for that!!



Brilliant! Anyone else??? Come on people, it's the weekend!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Brilliant! Anyone else??? Come on people, it's the weekend!!


MazdaRX8 is also up for it, gonna txt him when we've decided a location, as is Asd


----------



## shinny_girl

was nice being with old friends again and meeting new ones, though i didnt have chance to talk to new people this time cause i hadto leave soon and catch up my flight...looking forward for the next one when i get back to dubai


----------



## Dino100

Maz25 said:


> Brilliant! Anyone else??? Come on people, it's the weekend!!


Yep count me in, gutted i missed out last week but i have since got a car lift so now im sorted!!

Unfortunately i dont get Eid off,non-muslim so the company says, boo!!! but up for drinks anyway! let me know venue, i finish work at 7 so ill be with you lot around 8.


----------



## Elphaba

Eid is a public holiday, so it is nothing to do with being muslim. If you have to work on the two days you are entitled to time off in lieu.

-


----------



## Maz25

Elphaba said:


> Eid is a public holiday, so it is nothing to do with being muslim. If you have to work on the two days you are entitled to time off in lieu.
> 
> -


I was thinking the same thing! There are no Muslims in my company either but we still worked Ramadan hours and are getting the 2 days off.


----------



## Maz25

We are all meeting at Barasti tonight as from 8pm. PM me or CrazyMazy if you want my/his mob nr (just in case you get lost!). If you are not sure where it is, follow the link below:

Barasti Bar Dubai

Dress Code: Casual

See you all there!


----------



## Giadita

*Can someone check?*



Maz25 said:


> We are all meeting at Barasti tonight as from 8pm. PM me or CrazyMazy if you want my/his mob nr (just in case you get lost!). If you are not sure where it is, follow the link below:
> 
> Barasti Bar Dubai
> 
> Dress Code: Casual
> 
> See you all there!


Hi babies,u know I'm in and i like Barasti still I suggest someone makes sure is going to be open, I reckion it was closed during Ramadan or at least they didnt' play any music. Just make sure it is, is a very nice place, outdoor shisha around the pool and indoor live music, friendly atmosphere so definitely one of my favorites (when open).
Let us know,

Cheers

Giadita


----------



## Maz25

Giadita said:


> Hi babies,u know I'm in and i like Barasti still I suggest someone makes sure is going to be open, I reckion it was closed during Ramadan or at least they didnt' play any music. Just make sure it is, is a very nice place, outdoor shisha around the pool and indoor live music, friendly atmosphere so definitely one of my favorites (when open).
> Let us know,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Giadita


Hey guys

Just called Barasti. They are open from 11am to 2.30 am tomorrow, so we are good to go!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just called Barasti. They are open from 11am to 2.30 am tomorrow, so we are good to go!!!!


Tomorrow or Today 

...it doesn't take much to confuse me. Either way I'm going out tonight!!! tomorrow night!!! and probably the night after that!!!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Tomorrow or Today
> 
> ...it doesn't take much to confuse me. Either way I'm going out tonight!!! tomorrow night!!! and probably the night after that!!!


Are you always this confused?? Barasti is open from 11am on Tuesday 30th September 2008 (today) until 2.30am on Wednesday 1st October 2008 (tomorrow)!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Are you always this confused?? Barasti is open from 11am on Tuesday 30th September 2008 (today) until 2.30am on Wednesday 1st October 2008 (tomorrow)!!!


aaaaahhh, I get you now 

...must be my small northern brain!


----------



## Dino100

crazymazy1980 said:


> aaaaahhh, I get you now
> 
> ...must be my small northern brain!


cool, see you tonight!

If you see a confused guy looking like he's trying to finf people please holla at me!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Dino100 said:


> cool, see you tonight!
> 
> If you see a confused guy looking like he's trying to finf people please holla at me!!


Well PM Maz or Me with your tel no. and we'll let you know where we are.


----------



## Giadita

*Confuzion*



Dino100 said:


> cool, see you tonight!
> 
> If you see a confused guy looking like he's trying to finf people please holla at me!!


I also got confused, anyway, the idea is that we meet there at 8 TONIGHT and maybe we will remain until ....EVER???

DIno, get in otuch with any of us by PM to get one of our mobiles so u don't have to b looking around for us in Barasti.

See u later guyzzz!!!!

Giadita


----------



## Giadita

*Eid Trip?*

Hey, anyone up for a trip these holidays?
The idea came to my mind as a friend of mine said he was leaving for a 2 days trip to Oman and I thought "If he can, I can". 
I think it would be nice to go for an exploration of the surroundings taking advantge that we have 4 days off, it shouldn't b difficult if you have a car, a map, a mobile and a bottle of water (just in case).
I have a car but it won't take us far, it's a crappy Lancer that never goes over 100kph and that's when I am the only one on board and the AC is off.
Anyone interested? Any suggestions for easy destinations? Anyone with a better car?
Come on people, it's holidays!!!!!

Giadita


----------



## Maz25

Giadita said:


> Hey, anyone up for a trip these holidays?
> The idea came to my mind as a friend of mine said he was leaving for a 2 days trip to Oman and I thought "If he can, I can".
> I think it would be nice to go for an exploration of the surroundings taking advantge that we have 4 days off, it shouldn't b difficult if you have a car, a map, a mobile and a bottle of water (just in case).
> I have a car but it won't take us far, it's a crappy Lancer that never goes over 100kph and that's when I am the only one on board and the AC is off.
> Anyone interested? Any suggestions for easy destinations? Anyone with a better car?
> Come on people, it's holidays!!!!!
> 
> Giadita


Why not! I kind of fancy one of the desert safaris as well - Hatta Mountains is apparently very nice. If we get enough takers, we could all chip in and hire a 4x4 and get out of Dubai for a few days! 

I don't have a license , so it will have to be one of you guys driving!


----------



## Sam75

could do with a drink tonight if it is not too late to join. crazy/maz, will pm you my number. i may be a bit late as i have dinner plans but will aim to be there by 9-ish. pls send me your mob number so i can find you ...

giadita, also up for a road trip if there is still a spare seat going ... nothing like being stuck on a long weekend at home


----------



## bubble_boy

I won't be able to make Barasti's. I apologize. I know your all very dissapointed.  

I have my UAE license. So, if you NEED a driver. I can oblige.  The Hatta mountains are beautiful! Where would you guys be staying over? Do all of you have your residency. When we went February, I could not cross the oman border, and we had to cross via a wadi. All because of my SA passport. Just make sure yours will allow you to cross.


----------



## crazymazy1980

bubbles said:


> I won't be able to make Barasti's. I apologize. I know your all very dissapointed.


I'm gutted mate, 

No way we can change your mind, I can come by in the taxi and pick you up...?

It won't be the same without you!!!!


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> I won't be able to make Barasti's. I apologize. I know your all very dissapointed.
> 
> I have my UAE license. So, if you NEED a driver. I can oblige.  The Hatta mountains are beautiful! Where would you guys be staying over? Do all of you have your residency. When we went February, I could not cross the oman border, and we had to cross via a wadi. All because of my SA passport. Just make sure yours will allow you to cross.


Just checked the visa requirements for Oman. I would need to apply for a visa as well so unfortunately, no can't do!!!

Is Hatta is Oman??


----------



## bubble_boy

Well. We can do it the "other way". Go inot Oman via the mountains no Visa required.


----------



## bubble_boy

Hatta is still in the UAE. it seems.

Sorry MAzy. Tonight is not doable, no matter how I am lusting after some merlot! You guys enjoy it.


----------



## Dino100

bubbles said:


> Hatta is still in the UAE. it seems.
> 
> Sorry MAzy. Tonight is not doable, no matter how I am lusting after some merlot! You guys enjoy it.


shame u cant come mate maybe get to meet ya another time


----------



## mazdaRX8

Welp, I'm down to head out tonight. I hope my taxi "buddy" is working tonight so I can call him... otherwise I gotta wait!

8-8:30 eh.... lol u guys are plannin' to booze it up for a while!


----------



## Giadita

*Let's trip!!!*



mazdaRX8 said:


> Welp, I'm down to head out tonight. I hope my taxi "buddy" is working tonight so I can call him... otherwise I gotta wait!
> 
> 8-8:30 eh.... lol u guys are plannin' to booze it up for a while!


Bubbles sorry u're not coming tonight! but I understand if u need to stay "clean" 

Guys we can talk about the trip tonight and then meet for a coffee tomorrow with Bubbles and decide together, i am sure there must be somewhere we can go without a resident Visa and if not, we can always stay within the borders but take the chance to visit some place and chill out.

What do you think? See you in a while and yes Mazda, starting early to have plenty of time 

Cheers

Giadita


----------



## crazymazy1980

Giadita said:


> Bubbles sorry u're not coming tonight! but I understand if u need to stay "clean"
> 
> Guys we can talk about the trip tonight and then meet for a coffee tomorrow with Bubbles and decide together, i am sure there must be somewhere we can go without a resident Visa and if not, we can always stay within the borders but take the chance to visit some place and chill out.
> 
> What do you think? See you in a while and yes Mazda, starting early to have plenty of time
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Giadita


Aye, I've got a GPS with me as well so we won't get lost. Does anyone know if you can hire sat-phones (Thuraya) for going out into the desert or can you get a good signal in most places?


----------



## bubble_boy

well let me know what you guys decide.  Crazy has my number.

I would also recommend the dubai off road traveler book. Not sure about the name. But its available in all book shops and big stores.


----------



## Maz25

We had a absolutely brilliant night (I think!!) last night and to say the least, I think that most of us are feeling the worse for wear right now!

For anyone who is interested in going on a trip, we are meeting at 1pm today at the Starbucks in Sadaf (JBR - beach level) to discuss where we want to go, so all are very welcome to come along.


----------



## bubble_boy

Cool, Ill see you guys there. DO you know of shops/buildings in the vicinity?


----------



## Maz25

There is a Boots shop nearby (not open yet). If you're coming from Discovery Garden, tell the driver to head towards Al Fattan Towers and to drop you there (easier) and then walk towards Ritz Carlton Hotel (opposite direction to Hilton) and Starbucks will be on your right ( 2 mins walk from Al Fattan)


----------



## footsie

Hi, Im new to Dubai! I would be interested in meeting up when you have your next night out. Let me know. Thanks, Steve


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> We had a absolutely brilliant night (I think!!) last night and to say the least, I think that most of us are feeling the worse for wear right now!
> 
> For anyone who is interested in going on a trip, we are meeting at 1pm today at the Starbucks in Sadaf (JBR - beach level) to discuss where we want to go, so all are very welcome to come along.


My head hurts!!


----------



## mazdaRX8

*groan* where is my asprin...

P.S. Thanks for the call rob, was too hung over to get out of bed when u called haha. I'm down for a roadtrip, lemme know what you guys decide.


----------



## Maz25

footsie said:


> Hi, Im new to Dubai! I would be interested in meeting up when you have your next night out. Let me know. Thanks, Steve


Keep a look out on the forum! There should be a posting at some point next week!!! All are welcome to join us!


----------

